# Big Bends Nut Sauce......Does it work?



## 4321 (Nov 25, 2008)

Hi There,

Ive searched the forums and didnt find anything, if there is a post on this already I apologize.

I've seen this Big Bends Nut Sauce stuff at Long & McQuade and wonder if it really works as adverstsed? Anyone ever try this stuff?

Product Listing Nut Sauce

Ive got a Fender Squire, with the standard trem and wondering if this stuff will help keep things in tune when using the trem bar.

Thanks


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

You can also use a graphite pen and rub your guitar nut and bridge with it!  Cheaper!
I wonder if this stuff use silicon or something similar, I'm curious as well!


----------



## Baconator (Feb 25, 2006)

I have some and I think it works. To be honest the main reasons I bought it were because it was on sale and it comes with a great sticker , but it really does help. I used it on my Love Rock which had some tuning issues and it's much better now.


----------



## Gizmo (Aug 7, 2008)

I filed some pencil lead into a small amount of vaseline....a little goes a long long way.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

It's a lubricant. As such, its usefulness and effect will depend on the degree of friction already imposed by the surface you apply it to. I don't expect oil sprayed on a dirt n' gravel road to make me slide all that much, but I do expect a bit of oil on top of fresh smooth asphalt to interfere with my braking.

So it will work better on a properly cut and cleaned nut, or a bridge saddle that is already reasonably smooth to the touch.


----------



## Bruiser74 (Jan 29, 2010)

Pencil lead shavings mixed with chap stick or vasoline. 
Apply to nut every string change.
Its free and it helps a lot.


----------



## Stewart Gatz (Jan 16, 2010)

I've got a couple of US Strats where the BB Nut Sauce has helped out particularly when I've abused the whammy bar. I would recommend it but it ain't cheap for what it is.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Stewart Gatz said:


> I've got a couple of US Strats where the BB Nut Sauce has helped out particularly when I've abused the whammy bar. I would recommend it but it ain't cheap for what it is.


And really, thats the thing. What is it. It's the same thing as a few of the home remedies posted above. I use the pencil graphite myself.


----------



## Stewart Gatz (Jan 16, 2010)

GuitarsCanada said:


> And really, thats the thing. What is it. It's the same thing as a few of the home remedies posted above. I use the pencil graphite myself.


It's a type of lube or WD40 for your nuts. The pencil graphite should do the trick IMHO just as well.


----------



## snacker (Jun 26, 2008)

the stuff works great!!!!!

i also used it on the saddles for my 335 and it drastically reduced breakage as well


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

Graphite here as well.
One of my guitars were set up and they used the sauce, never noticed anything different with tuning but I am not a bar abuser so may of been lost on me.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

It won't do any harm, but at best, it's a band aid. If your nut is properly filed and has no burrs it probably won't do anything at all. Having said that I have in the past used a tiny drop of silicone based oil in the nut slots of one or two guitars.

Still, I encourage ANYone to do more to stay in tune. WAAAAY too many players don't spend enough time or care on that.


----------



## Jeffly1 (Dec 6, 2014)

Hobby shop Teflon grease is nearly 30x cheaper than Big Bend nut sauce for the same ingredients. The best is LaBelle #106 . I tried everything on an old Jap guitar but finally this LaBelle 106 did the trick.i put it under strings at nut and at bridge. I also put some between the saddles. 
What amazing result. I'm very impressed

OTE="Ti-Ron, post: 332057, member: 1790"]You can also use a graphite pen and rub your guitar nut and bridge with it!  Cheaper!
I wonder if this stuff use silicon or something similar, I'm curious as well![/QUOTE]


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2018)

I have some NS. I bought it years and years ago. I use it every time I change the strings on one of my guitars. The thing they say is some lubes will damage the nut, but nut sauce is supposed to be safe.

I think I paid $17 for my nut sauce and it works fine and has lasted a very long time. L&M is now charging $20.


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

d


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

Yeah I bought a tube over 5 yrs ago, it was about 15 bucks then, still works, still half full, and the fine tip is quite convenient. Probably worth it.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

I put it in the nut & on the saddles at every string change. It doesn't stain your nuts like a shaved pencil will. Not that there's anything wrong with that.


----------



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)

I have been through 2 tubes in a couple of years. When you have or go through a lot of guitars, it can go quick. I also experimented with lubing vintage tuners. It is too expensive for that, and the end result.


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2018)

If you are careful it takes soooo little to lube your nuts.

I use magnifying glasses because I cannot see the nut slots (glasses are required) and with that magnification the amount I use is so small...


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

I've been using it off and on for the last couple of years and honestly don't notice any difference. Would I buy it again? No. But I would try the granite pencil lead.


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2018)

Tarbender said:


> I've been using it off and on for the last couple of years and honestly don't notice any difference. Would I buy it again? No. But I would try the granite pencil lead.


I have Stetsbar Tremolos on 3 or 4 of my Gibsons. The difference with and without Nut Sauce 
(at the nut) is in tune or out of tune. Perhaps with no trems it is not as crucial.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

Roryfan said:


> It doesn't stain your nuts like a shaved pencil will.


Pardon?

: - )

I use a pencil for the nut slots but always wanted to try the nut sauce.


----------



## cdntac (Oct 11, 2017)

I use this stuff. 

Superlube 7ml Precision Oiler Oil with Syncolon (PTFE) Lubricant-Per Each | The Home Depot Canada

It works quite well.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I use it on the saddles and nut slots every string change, I think it works.


----------



## lovetoplay (Nov 8, 2013)

I use it just so I can say "nut sauce".


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2018)

Some have saucy nuts.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

I have some, but I think a good old pencil works just as well.


----------



## DavidP (Mar 7, 2006)

+1 for Superlube -- a little dab will do ya! I'd like to try that LaBelle 106 but appears to be as rare as hen's teeth here in Vancouver... Anyone know of a CDN source?


----------



## Morkolo (Dec 9, 2010)

What I've been using for years is a mix of pencil lead shavings and vaseline. I mix until it turns almost charcoal grey and apply with a tooth pick, then clean up the excess lube with a rag and a q-tip.


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2018)

Morkolo said:


> What I've been using for years is a mix of pencil lead shavings and vaseline. I mix until it turns almost charcoal grey and apply with a tooth pick, then clean up the excess lube with a rag and a q-tip.


Some say petroleum lube like Vaseline can damage the nut material.


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2018)

I just realized in this whole thread nobody mentioned tea-bagging.


----------



## Morkolo (Dec 9, 2010)

Player99 said:


> Some say petroleum lube like Vaseline can damage the nut material.


The only nut I use it with is on my Fender Stratocaster and knock on wood haven't had any issues in the 6 or 7 years I've been doing it.


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2018)

Morkolo said:


> The only nut I use it with is on my Fender Stratocaster and knock on wood haven't had any issues in the 6 or 7 years I've been doing it.


Maybe it's bone that it affects and your nut is something synthetic?


----------



## AlBDarned (Jun 29, 2017)

Bones, nuts, Vaseline ... what the hell is going on in this thread?!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## Morkolo (Dec 9, 2010)

Player99 said:


> Maybe it's bone that it affects and your nut is something synthetic?


I couldn't say for sure, it's an American Special. I think those have plastic nuts or something of that nature.


----------



## Boogieman (Apr 6, 2009)

My Strat has a bone nut. I use pencil lead on the nut slots between string changes. Using stuff like Nut Sauce probably looks cleaner. Someone (Dan Erlewine?) had suggested mixing pencil lead with a very little bit of Vaseline to keep it in place. I have never done that, so I don't know if it is better or worse. 

After the Strat has been strung up, well stretched and in tune, I would use Q-tip to apply a bit of Vaseline under the string tree (wing-type on mine).


----------



## Jeffly1 (Dec 6, 2014)

DavidP said:


> +1 for Superlube -- a little dab will do ya! I'd like to try that LaBelle 106 but appears to be as rare as hen's teeth here in Vancouver... Anyone know of a CDN source?


.
Labelle 106 can be found at Central Hobby in Vancouver for $12.98 cdn....jeff in kelowna


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Apr 6, 2006)

I've been using it every string change now for years. I can't say whether it works or not but I can say that I haven't broken a string in about a decade now. 

Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

I tried making my own nut sauce. The cleaning and the steaming weren't bad, it was the crushing that really, really hurt.

I just use some pencil lead on the edge of a business card and rub it in the slots. It works, and I can still walk without being hunched over after the process. Win-win.


----------



## keefsdad (Feb 7, 2006)

I just use a pencil and roll the tip in the slot. It works fine.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

cdntac said:


> I use this stuff.
> 
> Superlube 7ml Precision Oiler Oil with Syncolon (PTFE) Lubricant-Per Each | The Home Depot Canada
> 
> It works quite well.


Do you order online? They say they don't stock in store.


----------



## cdntac (Oct 11, 2017)

adcandour said:


> Do you order online? They say they don't stock in store.


Yeah, I ordered four or five online last time.


----------

